# Ain't She Purty



## olsenla (Nov 25, 2006)

Just had to show you what I got delivered just before Thanksgiving.  I've spent the last two days bracing the stand and getting her set-up.  It is an amazing piece of machinery--the alignment was dead-on straight out of the box, and the motor is very smooth.  Doesn't look like I'm going to need any sandbags.  Thanks to Charles (Tangboy) for the great service.  10 calendar days from the day I ordered till the truck line was ready to deliver.  Not one hole or anything in the box.  It was a bear to get it downstairs to my shop and get it on the stand by myself but it's done.  This one should last me for the rest of my life.  Now I need to get busy and make some shavings.  Thanks for looking.

Larry


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 26, 2006)

Very nice lathe, Wanna trade?  []

I like the mounting set up for you lamps too!


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 26, 2006)

Very nice... you'll love it, I know I love mine. Of course I did modify one thing the first day. I just didn't like the feeling of the quill lock handle so I turned one for it.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh thank goodness.  I was starting to worry that it either didn't get there, something was wrong with it, or you were just so busy playing that we were never going to hear from you again.  Enjoy.


----------



## arioux (Nov 26, 2006)

ahhh, just show off, show off yes just show off . No no, i'm not jalous, not at all. 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! I want one.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![]

Congrats and have fun with it.

Alfred


----------



## Ligget (Nov 26, 2006)

Larry that is a fantastic lathe, hope you have many years of enjoyment from it.[]


----------



## johncrane (Nov 26, 2006)

ME like it too! top looking lathe Lary []


----------



## olsenla (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the comments.  I'll tell you I'm more impressed everytime I turn it on.  And to think I didn't even know this lathe existed until I saw that Anthony had one, and then I read about Kev having one and his stand, and then I saw that Ligget has one.  I think maybe I ought to pay less attention to what is going on around here LOL.

Larry


----------



## bob393 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice lathe.. very very pretty..

Where you gonna hook up your DC?[]


----------



## bnoles (Dec 1, 2006)

Everytime I pull this thread and picture up, tears roll down my cheeks. 

That thing is a real winner!


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 1, 2006)

It looks like the headstock might turn. Does it?


----------



## Dario (Dec 1, 2006)

Sweet looking machine!

Congrats!!!


----------



## Skye (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## olsenla (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks again for all the nice compliments---I am REALLY lucky to have this lathe.  Yes Ron, the headstock does turn in relation to the bed.  It locks at 45* and the banjo is long enough to let you turn...





<br />

If that's not enough room for your work, you can turn to 90* and swing out the outrigger.





<br />

I might add that I haven't been able to use either feature, since I have been turning bottle stoppers and bookmarks for my wife to give as Christmas gifts LOL.  Small price to pay for having the permission to get the lathe.

Larry


----------



## gothycdesigns (Dec 2, 2006)

The Nova is also a variable speed as well, right? I like that feature if so. I hate changing the belts. Stop the work, change, and go again.  Thanks for sharing.

Ray


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 2, 2006)

<center>Variable Speed Drive for Wood Turning Lathe 

Chuckie </center>


----------



## olsenla (Dec 2, 2006)

Ray,

Yes it is variable speed, 100rpm - 3500rpm.  It changes speed in 5rpm increments.  You also have the choice to program in 5 different preset rpms of your choosing.

Larry


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 2, 2006)

One of these days ....


----------



## bnoles (Dec 2, 2006)

Man I hate it when someone starts a thread like this.  Larry, if you keep it up I am going to have to go out and spend more of my children's inheritence or find out where you live and come steal that beauty. [}][}][]

And just when I was starting to like my little Jet mini..... []


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 3, 2006)

This is a family site, so if I qualify that my dear old mother said this first... this one of those time I wish I had your lathe and you had a feather (in a location not normally addressed by sunshine) then we would both be tickled..... as I said before .. Very Pretty lathe.[][}]


----------

